# My friend's golden has severe pancreatitis



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

They took him (Luke) into the hospital first thing this morning, not knowing what was wrong. It's pancreatitis and he's on IV's now, she's on her way in to see him. The vet told her it's all up to Luke now ... what does that mean? 

His level is 6000, it should be 500? I don't know anything about pancreatitis and what this means but it sounds bad. 

Can someone help me understand this? My friend is desperately trying to keep the hope, she's so scared. I told her I would post here and call her when I hear something. 

She said she thought he wasn't feeling well for a couple of weeks. And then he got into some cornish game hens over the weekend, that's when he started being obviously sick. Maybe he had pancreatitis already and this just pushed him over the top? 

I'll wait to hear from somebody.... thanks.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping up, I'd really like to hear from somebody that knows about this.

:heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo, pancreatitis can be exacerbated by a big protein intake (the Cornish game hens, prob). Here's a great website. My BIL's schnauzer suffered her whole life with this. Had to on a special diet with no more than 8% protein.  She was forever scavenging for food....

http://www.caninepancreatitis.net/


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> They took him (Luke) into the hospital first thing this morning, not knowing what was wrong. It's pancreatitis and he's on IV's now, she's on her way in to see him. The vet told her it's all up to Luke now ... what does that mean?.


It means they will give him supportive care and rest the stomach to allow the pancreas time to heal itself. It is a very serious condition usually caused by ingesting too much fat/grease but recovery is possible, it just depends on the animal. That's about all I know. I hope he gets better!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jo*

Jo

Praying for Luke and your friend.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, how scary. It sounds more serious for dogs than humans. I know it is extremely painful, as my FIL had it but don't think humans die from it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

My friend is going to be so devastated if Luke doesn't recover, I can't even think about it.

Thank you for the info, I'll read your link Maribeth. Thank you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luke*

Big Prayers for Luke and your friend!!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone. I know y'all don't know Luke, he's your typical love bug golden, 7 years old, a therapy dog. He recently passed his CGC. My friend has no children, Luke is her heart dog.

I see this is a waiting thing now. I just called her, no answer


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My golden Joplin has a bout of pancreatitis at the sleep-away summer camp where I taught horseback riding every summer. He ate a whole plate of hotdogs/fatty hamburgers at Wednesday night cookout when he was used to Eukanuba Light, lol. He recovered nicely and had no further problems- actually, he lived to be 15 1/2. It was one of the few nights we were ever separated, so I remember the fear and worry well. I hope your friend's Luke is very lucky today and recovers well. I hope the cornish game hens were not cooked, bc of all those sharp little bone.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jo I am so sorry to hear about Luke I pray he pulls through,I can undertand your friends devistation at the thought of loseing him, he will be in my thoughts and prayers.
I am sorry that I dont know anything about his condition.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you, Jill, for that experience. I'll share that with my friend, she'll be happy to hear that.

I just talked to her. She said Luke was very happy to see them when they were there, he wagged his tail. But she said his eyes look so glassy. He looks better she said, except for his eyes, but I guess we just don't know what the prognosis is for him yet. The vet will call her this evening.

The cornish game hens were cooked and I don't know how many he ate, she said a lot. 

I feel terrible. She called me last night and told me about him, asking for my advice because he was throwing up. I told her I was concerned about pancreatitis (****, and I thought I was reaching too when I brought that up). I should have told her to take him in right away, instead I told her if he's not better this morning to take him in first thing. Ughhhh....I gave bad advice


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, as long as he isn't eating anything, the pancreas will rest and heal. Eating stimulates it so hopefully it will heal itself. Hope he gets better.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, Gosh, Jo. I pray he gets better. Duke is dealing with an ailing pancreas and is now on low protein, low fat high fibre food. For him, it was the cornish game hens. But, honestly, a hamburger or fries could push them over the edge. At least he was throwing up - good? Hopefully.

They will be giving him lots of fluids and I agree with everyone else that he can pull through if he's a fighter. Is he on any meds? They think that that darn phenobarb (nasty NASTY stuff!) is what compromised Duke's pancreas.

Gosh, they can be so fragile - a life in a balance in a matter of hours. We've all experienced it at some point. Oh, and I don't think you gave her "bad" advice. Don't beat yourself up over it, okay?

Prayers going her way from Colorado.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

He's being given fluids and antibiotics. The vet did use the words "supportive care" but said the rest is up to Luke. Goldens are full of love for life, he has an edge in that respect


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just saw this now....I have no advice to add, just good wishes and prayers that he will get better fast!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You know, I've just been thinking about this all afternoon. Is it possible this lovely wonderful dog could die because he raided the garbage can? Does that really happen? Or is this more of a fluke? 

I keep my garbage on my back porch, door is always closed ... I'm glad I have that option where I live because I know Daisy would eat ANYTHING if she had the chance.

I feel so sad for my friend. I hope Luke is going to be okay, I'm waiting to hear from her, I hope it's good news. Anything less is going to be very hard for her to handle.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

praying for Luke.

We keep our garbage under the sink-otherwise Smooch and Snobear would be in it, too!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

saying a prayer for Luke!!


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

I have some information. It is inflammation of the pacreas. Ben had a bought of this after being quite the successful beggar at a BBQ years ago. Poor guy was very sick for a long time. He could not keep anything down and was losing weight like crazy. After months of testing and trying different diets I finally had a Pathologist tell me (I am sure he was tired of seeing me cry) to ask my vet to try an injection of prednisone to help calm down the inflammation. I did and the vet agreed. It worked! For several months after that I included a digestive enzyme in his diet.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Digestive enzymes, I'll tell my friend that. Thanks!

He was transferred to an emergency hospital with supervision overnight. My friend said he seems better, she thinks he's going to make it


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I am just wondering how Luke is tonight.....


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Any word on Luke today?


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Just saw this post. I am thinking about Luke...I hope he pulls through this!! It sounds like he is getting the care he needs - just a little time and he will be better!!

Sending get well wishes for Luke!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I didn't hear from her today, but she told me last night that no news is good news, so I'm hoping that's the case!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

any update on poor Luke? He's in my thoughts....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luke*

Praying for Luke and your friend.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I had a Keeshond, Inga, in the 80's who got pancreatitis. She was on IV's for 3 days then came home and was on a low fat diet for a few months. Gradually we put her back on "regular" food...which at the time was Alpo canned and Science Diet.

She never had another incident, but we were very careful to stay away from fatty treats and foods.

My son's Lab, Jake, got it about 3 years ago from getting into and eating a WHOLE BAG of Beggin' Strips. He was also on IV's for 3 days, same story as Inga. His dog now eats Eagle Pack Holistic Fish version...and he doesn't get any fatty treats at all. Only fruits, veggies, etc. No problems ever again...so far.

So...even though an acute attack can be very painful, and the dog is very ill...they can recover just fine. However, some dogs have to be closely monitored, or they end up having chronic attacks.

I hope Luke makes out as well as Inga and Jake did.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I missed my friends call earlier, her voice did not sound good. They're taking him back to the emergency overnight hospital for the night so he has supervision. He must not be out of the woods yet if he still needs IV's. 

He's still with us though, that's good, right? 3 days, that's encouraging Donna. Thanks for sharing. There's still hope. I'm so worried for the both of them.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm having problems posting. I hope all goes well. You remember Kathy and Finn. I think this is how she lost Finn. I so hope this turns out okay.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh dear. Still plenty to worry about then 

My friend is going to have such a hard time if she loses her Luke, like this.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Oh dear. Still plenty to worry about then
> 
> My friend is going to have such a hard time if she loses her Luke, like this.


Hopefully that won't happen. My nephew just had a bout of Pancreatitis. I'll keep Luke in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Gosh darnit, I just talked to her. She's a mess. She said Luke is so miserable, still so sick. He thew up a couple of times, just water and the vet told her that he's sick because he's so hungry. Now she feels terrible about that.

I hate this


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

My friend just called again. He was able to eat a small amount a bit ago and keep it down. That's the best sign of all, isn't it?


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Just seeing this. I'm hoping Luke can pull through and make a full recovery.

~Jackie


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I can feel how deeply you want Luke to get better. We will include him in our prayers.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Is he still on IV's?

Generally they're not sick because they're so hungry...they're sick from the pancreatitis. It doesn't go away overnight. Or I've never heard that it does. It takes a while.

Here's something of interest I found:



> Dogs with pancreatitis are usually unable to keep down medications or food given by mouth. Consequently, hospitalization and the use of injectable medications and fluids are necessary.
> 
> Typical medications administered for this disease are antiemetics, analgesics, and antibiotics. It is important to completely fast the dog and give nothing by mouth (NPO) for at least 24 to 48 hours.


http://www.judithstock.com/Speaking_of_Animals/Pancreatitis_in_Dogs/pancreatitis_in_dogs.html


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Today is day 3 on IV's. They want to keep him for another 24 hours. They're feeding him a tiny bit every 3 hours (SD r/d) and he's keeping it down. But they said his levels are through the roof -- not sure what they're testing, white blood cell count and I don't know what else. He was on antibiotics (skin issues from low thyroid) at the time he got so sick, her vet says he probably would have died if he wasn't on them already.

She's not crazy about this hospital, they have a very strict visitor policy and she wants to be able to see him more. They are letting her see him later this morning. She's going to ask about bringing him home on an IV so he doesn't have to spend another night there.

They wanted to do an ultrasound but my friend isn't sure that's going to tell them anything they don't already know, and it's hugely expensive. Would they be looking for organ damage? He's pooping and there's mucous but no blood so they're not really concerned with punctures to the intestines from the bones or blockage.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

_II. Diagnosis
A positive diagnosis of pancreatitis requires three separate confirmation tests to form the diagnosis.

The first of these is based on the clinical signs of pancreatitis. A positive clinical diagnosis would mean that your dog is exhibiting all of the classic physical symptoms of pancreatitis. 

The second test is based on laboratory results. Lab work will usually show an elevated count of white blood cells, though this alone could be caused by conditions unrelated to pancreatitis. Laboratory tests may also show a high concentration of pancreatic enzymes in a blood test, though this is not always the case. 

The third type of test for pancreatitis is an ultrasound examination. An ultrasound will be able to positively identify any swelling of your dog's pancreas, which will mean that your dog is being affected by pancreatitis. _

Jo, the ultrasound could show what type of pancreatitis he has....from what I've read, hemmorhagic pancreatitis being the worst. The pancreas is so enlarged and inflamed and leaks its digestive fluids into the abdomen and that damages/digests surrounding organs.
Still, there's really no difference in treatment options other than a _controversial_ surgery to 'drain' the pancreas of these damaging fluids.
I don't know what I'd do....

Does Luke have a large swollen abdomen?


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, my, poor Luke and your friend! I know when Duke was in the hospital the 2nd time for the horse grain he ate that I stayed by his side the whole time. He was so sick and on valium to keep him from seizing (that's how I first found you all over at the other place) that he just laid in his kennel with the door open. I brought my work with me and had it spread out all over their floor. I would take him out when he had to go potty, would use the waterless shampoo when he got stinky from the seizures and pet him and talk to him and pray over him. I don't like the fact that they won't let her be with him. Maybe it's a room issue.

Duke is on a low fat diet now forever because of his pancreas. Maybe the levels they are looking at are his electrolytes and also his white blood count.

Boy this is a tough one. Come on, Luke - fight buddy. Your momma needs you!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you, Maribeth. I just shared that with my friend. She's not sure about his abdomen but she's going to ask about the hemmorhagic pancreatitis when she's goes in to see him.

She told me to thank everyone here. She said she'd be lost without the information and experience from you that I've shared with her. So I thank you too :heartbeat


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Luke's white blood cell count is going down, pancreatic enzyme count is still very high. He's still keeping his food down but he did throw up once and they said it smelled really bad. His spirits are better. He's going to stay in the hospital though, through today and maybe tomorrow too. 

My friend is still worried but she feels better. And she did get to spend some time with him today, I know that helped both of them


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am just seeing this. How awful and so stressful for your friend not to be able to be with Luke. We will keep them both in our prayers.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> Luke's white blood cell count is going down, pancreatic enzyme count is still very high. He's still keeping his food down but he did throw up once and they said it smelled really bad. His spirits are better. He's going to stay in the hospital though, through today and maybe tomorrow too.
> 
> My friend is still worried but she feels better. And she did get to spend some time with him today, I know that helped both of them


That sounds promising. If his white cell count is going down perhaps the infection is subsiding. Hopefully he'll turn the corner in the next day or so...


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Jo Ellen,

Our first Golden (Abbey) had her first bout of pancreatitis when she was a puppy after having pieces of hot dogs as training treats. She was very ill for a few days, had IVs, antibiotics and antiemetics but recovered quite well. A severe attack takes a lot out of them initially, they get weak and depressed and their Mom's age 10 years. 

Abbey was on a low fat diet from then until the day she went to the Bridge at age 12. She only had a couple of other pancreatitis attacks which were brought on by my giving her a piece of bacon (duh, not too smart for a nurse) and someone else giving her treats that were high in fat. 

Praying that Luke will be his old self in no time....... Tammy (Kelby's Mom)


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi Jo Ellen! Sorry to hear about this poor guy. Jack has had a bout of pancreatitis too. Very scary at the time. He was on an IV for 3 days.I am not sure what caused it at the time, I presumed it was from eating something too fatty, at the time I thought it was from the fruit off our trees. Eg plums and cherries that had fermented in the sun. Just giving dogs leftovers from a BBQ as well, like hot dogs and sausages can also cause it according to our vet. If your friend wants some info on diet etc for him, speak to Hudson's Mum (Asha and Hudson) She has dealt with it too, and has a great lot of info on foods that she gives her dog to prevent it happenning again. raw diet etc.
I hope he gets better soon, my thoughts to your friend, I was scared out of my wits that we would lose Jack at the time.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry that your friends baby is so sick. I just wanted to tell you that our golden, Golda had this several times though out his long life. He lived to be almost 17 and the last time that he had it he was probably 12. The first time we almost lost him as it took a couple of days for them to diagose it. Prednisone was what always brought him out of it. It never got as bad as the first time, as the vet knew well to give him prednisone. I'll say lots of prayers.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

How is Luke doing now? Still sending prayers his way . . .


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't heard from my friend yet today but I did talk to her late last night. I tell her everything being shared here. I told her about the prednisone and she said Luke was already on that when this happened. so maybe the prednisone didn't prevent it but helped him survive it? 

She was feeling very encouraged last night that she might be able to bring him home today


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

That is good news! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

My friend was able to bring Luke home today. She said his spirits are good but he's very weak and tires easily. He did throw up once home but that could have been from the excitement, or maybe from drinking too much water? She said she let him have too much water when he first came home. I recommended she give him 1/2 cup every hour but to check with her vet first to make sure that's okay. 

So I'm still worried


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Good news that he is home. More prayers from Texas . . .


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper had pancreatitis 2 years ago. It was just after Christmas. My big (95 lbs) golden had died a month before and the leftovers from "Grandma" were given to poor lonesome Copper. :doh:
The leftovers included some ham and trimmings and that was just too much for his system to handle - he's always shared before and didn't get the full amount.
It was 2 days before my vet could even say Copper might make it. They are put on IVs so the pancreas is forced into absolute rest - no food or water allowed for at least 24 hours. MY vet says pancreatitis is common in older, overweight dogs and the pork was the trigger.
Here are the rules we follow:
1. No pork of any kind. Not even hot dogs or dog treats with pork. Copper gets high priced low fat chicken or turkey wienies. Sae the cheap stuff for us humans. 
2. Low fat treats.
3. Maintenance dog food for older dogs.
4. His weight is down, but not where it should be.
So far, we have had no recurrences although a pancreatitis attack can cause a dog to be more susceptible to future attacks. 
I hope Luke is fully recovered and never has another problem!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I just talked to my friend. Luke is home but he isn't eating. He's spitting up small amounts of clear fluid. I told my friend he needs to go back to the vet, if he's not eating. Something's not right.

Any ideas?


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Um, sounds like he needs some pepcid but you're right - definately something is still wrong.

Didn't they send him home with some instructions? I know it takes quite some time for them to become well again & feel good, but they should have sent some instructions!

I'm so glad he's home - he'll get better.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Doesn't sound right to me either. Have you heard how he is today? Hes been down for a long time.

Is it definitely pancreatitis? Second opinion from an internist perhaps?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I just talked to my friend. Luke hasn't thrown up since last night. They're feeding him just tiny amounts every couple of hours (2 tbsp of plain white chicken). She says he's still very weak but that's to be expected, yes?

It's definitely pancreatitis. I know, I've been worried there's something else they haven't identified yet. But if he's keeping food down, that's a good sign I think. I hope?


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

The Whole Dog Journal ran an article on pancreatitis...I'll re-read it later today and see if there's anthing she might try. I have a snake to find before I let the dogs out again!!!!

My memory is a bit hazy, but I thought when Bailey had it (6 years ago) we fed him mainly carbs...oatmeal and barely. Because the pancreas is the one pumping out protein digesting enzymes, and you want it to rest...but if you have no protein at all then the digestive enzymes start attacking the intestine and causing more inflammation. If the pup isn't allergic to dairy, no fat cottage cheese is a good, light complete protein. Bailey lived on it and white rice for a time, with some pureed veggies(about a tablespoon of whatever I had) for minerals and a little bulk.

Aloe vera juice concentrate is a great anti inflammatory for both internal and external use. Campbell gets it in his food and water to stop gastric bleeding from drugs he takes...it works WAY better than all the drugs suggested for the purpose.

Empty stomach seemed to be the worst for Bailey.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Pleased to hear Luke is keeping a little food down,I am sure that is a good sign,hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I just passed your info along to my friend. Thanks, CM!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> My memory is a bit hazy, but I thought when Bailey had it (6 years ago) we fed him mainly carbs...oatmeal and barely. Because the pancreas is the one pumping out protein digesting enzymes, and you want it to rest...but if you have no protein at all then the digestive enzymes start attacking the intestine and causing more inflammation. If the pup isn't allergic to dairy, no fat cottage cheese is a good, light complete protein. Bailey lived on it and white rice for a time, with some pureed veggies(about a tablespoon of whatever I had) for minerals and a little bulk.
> 
> Aloe vera juice concentrate is a great anti inflammatory for both internal and external use. Campbell gets it in his food and water to stop gastric bleeding from drugs he takes...it works WAY better than all the drugs suggested for the purpose.


Yes - protein and fats I think are the worst for pancreatitis. Least what they've got Duke on is a low fat low protein diet for his pancreas.

Also, ice cubes would be good for him - a few of those so he doesn't tank up on the water.

Yes, he's going to be very very weak - he's been through alot. Every day will get better but it does take some time. Also, it's very good that he's keeping food down. Bless his heart!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I've been out of town with my mother who had surgery in Nebraska. I was hoping to see an update on Luke. Did I miss it elsewhere? How is he?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been meaning to post an update. She had him back to the vet yesterday to test his blood levels ... they are all normal again. They're being very careful with the food, but sounds like he's going to be fine


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah, very good news! Hope they can stick to his diet...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

This is really amazing to me, she told me her vet said he had one of the worst cases they'd ever seen. That's why they told her when she first brought Luke in, that it was all up to him.

:heartbeat


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Good Boy, Luke! That is great news. They constantly amaze me - the heart of a golden.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

I am just reading this for the first time and I am so glad to learn Luke is doing better! Maximus is having issues JUST LIKE this but not as severe. He can't keep anything down and is on IV's and antibiotics and something else that I have to give in shots. I am terrified he is really really sick, but he doesnt eat anything other than his Salmon/sweet potato dog food and the treats made of the same stuff. He is an allergy dog so we stick with what works. =) I do feel a bit better to know that Luke was so sick and pulled through, so maybe if this is Max's issue, he will be ok.


----------

